# Roanoke / Harrisonburg



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

How is the road cycling scene in Roanoke? 

How is the road cycling scene in Harrisonburg?

I'm considering a move to one of these towns. I never thought that this would be a deciding factor in where I want to live, weird.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm not sure about the scene in Roanoke, but the Blue Ridge Parkway runs through Roanoke Valley. There's also a lot good scenic routes back through Catawba Valley and towards Blacksburg.


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

I was in Roanoke about two months ago. Lots of cyclists riding around. Had a good mix of terrain. Lot's of roadies on nice bikes. Though it also looks like you might be taking your own life into your hands. I don't believe I seen one person actually use a stop sign. It was some the worst driving I've ever seen. It was a bit better than Tijuana I'd say. Also lot's of honkers and hollerers. Apparently the local pastime is harassing anything not in a car.


----------



## lukesackett (Jan 15, 2010)

I actually have the benefit of having grown up in Roanoke and going to school in Harrisonburg (JMU). I currently live in Waynesboro and work in Fishersville. I prefer living up here vs. Roanoke since there is better access to Charlottesville/Staunton and northern Virginia/DC. As for biking, I'd say both places are about equal. There are a ton of back roads in both cities alongside farms and rivers and easy access to the parkway as well. Where do you live now?


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Bike Virginia spent a couple of days in Harrisonburg this year. The cycling was excellent and, overall, drivers were very good.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

lukesackett said:


> Where do you live now?


Florida. Wife went to JMU. I have relatives in both cities, more familiar with the Burg. Wondered how safe the roads are up there? I know in Harrisonburg out in the country I've seen too many drivers trying to pass up a hill way too close to the crest.


----------



## lukesackett (Jan 15, 2010)

Weav said:


> Florida. Wife went to JMU. I have relatives in both cities, more familiar with the Burg. Wondered how safe the roads are up there? I know in Harrisonburg out in the country I've seen too many drivers trying to pass up a hill way too close to the crest.



GO DUKES!!! I've not had too many issues with people trying to ride too close to cyclists on the roads I've been on. In Hburg, you could ride around Dayton where the Mennonites live and ride around in horse/buggy if the cagers make you uncomfortable.


----------



## Hank E (Aug 18, 2010)

*Roanoke*

Roanoke has a pretty active cycling scene. It's club, the Blue Ridge Bicycle Club has a ride calendar on its web site. Do a search and check it out.

Roanoke is making headway on it's greenway system--it's longest spur--5-miles--is a joy to ride.

Roanoke is hilly, but scenic. Blue Ridge Parkway is a favorite too.

New River Bike Club (Blacksburg) is very active too. Even hillier there, though.


----------

